# Steaming embarrassment



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

I've just swapped my faulty Sage DB for a ECM Mechanika VSlim. No matter what I try I can't get a decent microfoam. I haven't really had a problem since before I fitted a Silva wand to my Gaggia classic back in 2011. I've always used skimmed milk and had various machines with much success, gaggia classic, silva, Fracino Cherub, and a Sage double boiler. My wand has a two hole tip with loadsmof steam. Would another tip help?


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Definitely embarrassed now. It was my technique after all. Six pints of milk later, it's getting to be something like.

Who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks, or re-learn old ones 🤗


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Greenpotterer An old trick, is to take a pitcher, substitute cold water for milk, then add a drop of washing liquid and practice away!


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

dfk41 said:


> @Greenpotterer An old trick, is to take a pitcher, substitute cold water for milk, then add a drop of washing liquid and practice away!


 Tried that old trick, ran out of washing up liquid 😀


----------

